# Our friend Dirk Carmichael is not doing well



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dear fellow train enthusiast-

It saddens me to be written this, but our great friend Dirk Carmichael is not doing well. This past Saturday he was found unresponsive at his residence. Dirk was air lifted to a hospital in Tucson. Upon examining him they found two masses on his brain. Dirk has been placed on hospice care, and will remain in the hospital until he passes. Please pray for him and his family. This is a very tough time for all.

I’ve only been a member on MLS for a few years, but in that time Dirk and I became very good friends. All though we never met in person we had great conversations via text, email, and over the phone. We pretty much talked daily. 

Dirk started an emailing group with Michael Glavin, Craig Townsend, Stuart Wakefield, Keith Stratton, Neil Wiggins, and I. We had great conversations and shared a lot about our hobby, what we’re working on, and more. This past summer Michael had a big work project. It was tough for Michael to stay caught up on our emails. Dirk and I had fun (and laughed a lot) at spamming Michael with over 100 emails that were train related, bust mostly friendly banter back and forth. 

Over the last month or two Michael and I noticed changes with Dirk in his written and verbal communication. Difficulties speaking and lots of typos in his emails/texts. We became concerned over the past weekend and early this week when emails, texts, and phone calls were going unanswered. Dirk disclosed to me at the end of March he was having medical problems. Issues with vision and just not feeling well. I asked him if we could help arrange anything for him with getting to a medical facility, he declined. I asked him to reach out to his son and let him know, to which he did. 

So with Michael’s and my concerns I reached out to Dirk’s son, Nathan. I spoke with Nathan last night and learned of Dirk’s current condition. Nathan said he knows Dirk has lots of train friends. I told Nathan I will communicate info to the train friends. Nathan also said I can share his number with any train friend who would like to reach out. So if any of you would like to contact Nathan send me a message and I will give you his number. I asked Nathan to give Dirk’s hand a squeeze for all of us and send our love to him. 

It pains me to write this like an obituary since he’s still with us, but I want you all to know. Dirk, like all of you, have taught me so much about our hobby. I am going to miss our friendship. I will miss the late night texting of train photos and ideas of things we want to model. But I am SO proud to call you my friend and to have had this time with you. I’m grateful for it!


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I am sorry to here about Dirk's condition.

I always enjoyed reading his threads and posts.

God bless him,

-Ted


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's very sad news. Dirk has been a good friend over the years, and has displayed such vision and courage in his layout dreams.

In case the connection isn't clear, Dirk goes under the "SD90WLMT" moniker here.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh [email protected]

Neil - aka NordyWiggles


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Dirk has passed*

Group-

I have just been notified that just over 30 minutes ago as of this post Dirk has passed away. His son Nathan informed me that he passed very peacefully. Nathan will let us know of upcoming arraignments, etc. Nathan said he knows his Dad is at home with our savior.

Rest in Peace Dirk. You are a great friend. I miss you dearly.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention, Nathan said in time he will be looking on the MLS site to see his Dad's work and to learn more about him. So feel free to share a favorite story or memory about Dirk for when Nathan begins to read these posts.


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Eric,
As I mentioned in my email to you, thanks so much for letting us know about Dirk, or as I liked to call him, the Dirkster. I will miss my train buddy very much indeed and our hobby world just lost one of the great ones. Very sad news, I know the last year was tough on him for a number of other reasons, but this is such a shocker. Dirk was a true friend, and he will be missed dearly.

Rest in peace Dirkster...

Keith 'KD Rail' Stratton


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm presently at a loss for words and deeply sadden, you'll be missed Dirk. Tall rails friend.

Michael


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Super Dirk, you will be missed. I am honored to call you friend, say Hi to Chuck N for the gang here.
John


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow,

I am very saddened to hear of Dirk passing.

Later Buddy

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear of the bad news. Thoughts are with the family.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I really liked Dirk, he was a great guy. Sorry to hear of his passing.

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While I never met Dirk we did converse about trains many times. He will be missed.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric: thank you for posting this. 

Like everyone else, I felt like I had been kicked in the stomach when I heard. Last email I got from Dirk was on 3/30. There were a lot of typos & when I asked him to clarify, he made a joke about it. I had no idea anything was wrong.

All this is hard to process, but I’m glad he claimed a hope in Christ. Glad to also know his family was with him & he passed peacefully.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

very sorry to hear. He was a good guy to talk to on here, and was helpful to us all. my thoughts and prayer to his family.

Dirk, say hi to tom and al the others for us. you will be missed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are for the family..


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Been off the forum for a while only to return to learn of Dirk's passing. I'm devastated. Like said by others, Dirk was a friend even tho we never met. Enjoyed our conversations, sharing of pictures, thoughts and ideas. Rest in peace my friend. 

Does anyone know the status of his layout? Did his son or friends get it finished in his honor?

Joe


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no, now I find Dirk's passed. He will be missed, be raising a glass for him after.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Joe Mascitti said:


> Been off the forum for a while only to return to learn of Dirk's passing. I'm devastated. Like said by others, Dirk was a friend even tho we never met. Enjoyed our conversations, sharing of pictures, thoughts and ideas. Rest in peace my friend.
> 
> Does anyone know the status of his layout? Did his son or friends get it finished in his honor?
> 
> Joe



Hi Joe,
I have been to Dirk's home and there was no way for anybody else to complete his dream. Only a short section had the dirt built up and track laid, the rest was a mile of plastic pipe ladder.

He will be missed.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a huge project, and not surprised no one else will take it over. I do believe you could make out the track plan pretty much from Google Earth.

Greg - 814


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree its unlikely anyone will continue Dirk's dream... Kinda out in the middle of nowhere and with weather extremes to boot It was grand under taking and when completed would have been a HUGE layout... Dirk's son Nate, told me he'd be moving all to his home in another state.

In the months before Dirk passed a lot of headway was made on the layout!

I think of Dirk often, he was a great friend and his zealous for building and rivet counting was second to none.

Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk was one of a kind.. Going to miss this guy and his ideas. RIP


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

What a shame and a loss.. Thanks Guys

Joe


----------

